# [SOLVED] Black Screen with new RAM



## Muliki (Aug 14, 2007)

I just bought a stick of 1 gig memory PNY PC3200. I currently have 512mb of RAM. Now when i install the new stick into the 2nd slot on my motherboard,it just randomly restarts.Now i checked into BIOS and its reading it at about 1512mb i think and it says both slots have both sticks in.Now i tryed the new stick alone in the first slot and the screen just stays black all times,i cant even access BIOS.Ive even tryed switching slots for both having the 1 gig stick in the first slot and the 512mb stick in the second and i get the black screen still.Please help thanks if you need more info on my computer i have them here just ask.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

Could please put down your PC's Specs. Motherboard, CPU, RAM, HDD, PSU ect..ect


----------



## Muliki (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

does this help?

Intel Pentium 4 506 2.66GHz 1MB
PC Chips M957G Motherboard
512MB DDR Memory
80 GB Hard Drive


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

Buy all accounts it should work but there are factors that could be causing this problems.
PHY isnt really a good brand of RAM and its most likely faulty RAM.
Mixing Different modules of RAM (eg. 512 and 1bg) can cause instability..
Mixing different brands of RAM will also cause instability.

If your Able to get to the POST screen with the RAM stick use this test www.memtest86.com to test the new RAM stick for problems. You will need a Floopy drive. 

Or the last option...
What you could do is stick the RAM in a friends PC (only the 1 stick) and see if their PC will Boot. If it does then your M/B is incompatible with that Brand (not type) of RAM. If your Friends PC fails to boot then its faulty RAM..


----------



## Muliki (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

Yea i cant get the screen to work with just the 1 gig stick,so i could try on someone elses PC.If its faulty will i beable to get a refund,and if so what is compatible with my motherboard?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

Thats harder to find out. Ive been trying to find a RAM compatibility list with no luck so far. One of the other TSF guys might have a link to a site


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

Did you happen to buy this Ram from Staples for around $60? Just curious.

Ok, first off, you should be sure to unplug the PC from the wall before doing any upgrades. 

Install the PNY by itself and then clear the CMOS by removing the coin like battery for a few minutes and then reinstalling it. If it posts you'll need to go into Bios and load setup defaults and set you clock. Save and exit.

If that doesn't work then I'll need you post the make and model of your original ram as well as the PNY model #.

Post back with your results, questions or concerns.


----------



## Muliki (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

I got it from Compusa for about $60

"Install the PNY by itself and then clear the CMOS by removing the coin like battery for a few minutes and then reinstalling it. If it posts you'll need to go into Bios and load setup defaults and set you clock. Save and exit."

i dont understand above.


----------



## Muliki (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

i think i see the coin battery you were talking about,its towards the very bottom left of my motherboard i think


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

Yes that's it. I hate to tell you this, but I've got to go to work now. I'll be back on around 11PM est. I'll check in then.


----------



## Muliki (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

ah ok thanks for you help


----------



## Muliki (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Black Screen with new RAM*

PROBLEM SOLVED

ok i took my computer to Compusa and had a friend look at it and install a new stick for free.So now i have 2 512mb sticks = up to 1gig of memory

He said something about how my computer can only run 2 sticks of 512mb or 2 sticks of 1gig.Something like i cant have 1 512mb and 1 1gig.Hopefully i put it in an easy way and thanks for all the help everyones done.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to you got it running. Thanks for the update.


----------

